# Looking for some info,PLEASE!!!



## slinkypancakes (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could provide some info. My hubbie and I are very interested in moving to Spain to start a new and better life. I am currently pregnant with baby number 1, due Sep 08. I am a primary teacher and my husband is a gas engineer. I have done a bit of investigating already and was thinking the best places to relocate to would be around Malaga or Alicante as this is where the greatest concentration of British expats seem to be. I have a general knowledege of the language but my husband does not. Obviously it would be better for him to learn some before we go out but I was hoping there could be the possibility of him doing gas jobs for expats. Does anyone know if there is a demand for this and also how easy it would be to get a teaching job? Sounding out job prospects for my husband is more the main concern at the minute! I have also taught English as a foreign language whilst in Germany sot hat is maybe another option. Also, what is the average rent for a 2 bed apartment/house in these areas? It is not our plan to come out until next year at some point. But from my point of view the sooner the better!! Does anyone know about childcare rates?

Many thanks Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Mrs H ps I am 28 and hubbie is 32


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

I think your best bet is teaching, either at an english school or as a foriegn language, the gas engineer thing for your hubby.... well people are VERY wary of fake gas engineers and usually only deal with the ones linked to Repsol or Cepsa....as a lot of people are on bottled gas.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

slinkypancakes said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could provide some info. My hubbie and I are very interested in moving to Spain to start a new and better life. I am currently pregnant with baby number 1, due Sep 08. I am a primary teacher and my husband is a gas engineer. I have done a bit of investigating already and was thinking the best places to relocate to would be around Malaga or Alicante as this is where the greatest concentration of British expats seem to be. I have a general knowledege of the language but my husband does not. Obviously it would be better for him to learn some before we go out but I was hoping there could be the possibility of him doing gas jobs for expats. Does anyone know if there is a demand for this and also how easy it would be to get a teaching job? Sounding out job prospects for my husband is more the main concern at the minute! I have also taught English as a foreign language whilst in Germany sot hat is maybe another option. Also, what is the average rent for a 2 bed apartment/house in these areas? It is not our plan to come out until next year at some point. But from my point of view the sooner the better!! Does anyone know about childcare rates?
> 
> Many thanks Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mrs H ps I am 28 and hubbie is 32



Hiya

I think you really need to do a lot of research on the Gas idea ..... we get gas from a repsol cylinder, not mains! The fitting has to be checked by repsol when its installed and then re checked by them every 5 years.

Rentals can be from €450 upwards depending on what you are looking for

Sorry cant help on childcare rates


----------



## slinkypancakes (Mar 21, 2008)

*Anyone working in International schools or TEFL??*

Hi there I am looking to make contact with anyone teaching in an international school or teaching English as a foreign language.

Thaks, Laura


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
My son teaches English in a private academy in Albacete.(castilla-mancha) 
By all accounts privately owned ones pay better, he's a new start and not fully qualified yet, but he gets payed 15euros per hour, which is good money in Spain !
Hope this helps !
Nance.


----------

